# Comcast FXHD and Lifetime HD channels in Seattle area



## jeffpar

Not sure how widespread this is, but at least two of the new HD channels that Comcast recently added in my area (98027):

665: FX HD
653: Lifetime HD

have program information that is 3 hours off. This has been true for several days, because my season pass for Damages on FX HD recorded Wed at 7pm instead of 10pm. Grrrr.

This could be a Comcast issue, because I spot-checked a number of the other new HD channels (Bravo HD, IFC HD, TBS HD, ...) and they match their guides. The HD shows on those channels are listed 3 hours earlier than their SD counterparts, but that's OK, because the HD feeds have been time-shifted to match the guide.

So, either Comcast is supposed to be time-shifting the FX and Lifetime HD signals downward, or the program guide provider (Tribune) is supposed to be shifting its guide info upward.

*Update*: IFC is a little different. IFC (503) and IFC HD (699) show the same content at the same time, and their guides are identical. This makes sense, because the SD version of IFC is simply named IFC, whereas the SD versions of Bravo, TBS, Lifetime, and FX are named BRAVOP, TBSP, LIFEP, and FXP.

Assuming that P implies Pacific and non-P implies Eastern, and assuming the HD channel labels are accurate, then the problem with FX HD and Lifetime HD is guide-related and therefore TiVo/Tribune's problem, not Comcast's.


----------



## blah

Are you in Seattle proper? The new HD channels are showing up in my channel lineup, but I am getting no signal on them. I called Comcast, and they said that the channels had been added to the lineup, but were not available in Seattle yet and that they have no ETA on when they will be available.

Is anyone in the city of Seattle getting broadcasts on these channels, such as 697-699?


----------



## smark

Those only went out to certain areas and Tivo goofed.


----------



## jd77

No luck here either. I can see the guide, but the channel is blank & gives me a CableCard error...


----------



## kohi

jd77 said:


> No luck here either. I can see the guide, but the channel is blank & gives me a CableCard error...


same here... :down:


----------



## seakurt

kohi said:


> same here... :down:


 Had Comcast hit my card over the weekend but no change. Still have the guide with the Tivo message.


----------



## TiVo Steve

There are quite a few "new" HD channels that have been added to the guide, but are not yet available in Seattle (98125). :down::down::down:


----------

